# Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (22. November 2010)

*Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

Guten Tag liebe Hardwarebegeisterte.

Möchte man derzeit eine HD 6870 kaufen so bietet sich einem kaum Auswahl bezüglich des Kühlers, fast alle Karten (außer der Powercolor HD 6870 PCS+) werden im Referenzdesign mit dem Referenz Kühler angeboten. 

Eine etwas unglücklichere Wahl hat Powercolor getroffen. Deren Karten der HD 6870 Reihe (die Standard Karte, ohne PCS) werden ab sofort nämlich mit dem Kühler der Powercolor HD 6850 ausgeliefert (persönliche Anfrage beim Distributor, nach dessen Aussage alle Karten die von Powercolor derzeit neu rein kommen diesen Kühler besitzen). 

Der Kühler besitzt 3 Heatpipes welche die GPU kühlen, unterstützt von einem 85 mm Lüfter. Die Speicherbausteine müssen ohne separaten Kühler auskommen und werden nur durch den Luftstrom des Lüfters gekühlt.

Subjektiv empfinde ich den Kühler lauter als den Referenzkühler der HD 6870, besonders unter Last ist die Powercolor deutlich aus dem geschlossenen System herauszuhören. Der Speicher wird trotz fehlender Kühler jedoch nicht zu warm, Hardcore-Overclocker sollten eventuell dennoch zu kleinen Speicherkühlern greifen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder gibt es unten im Anhang. 

Das hier ist meine erste User News, also her mit Kommentaren und Anregungen (auch Rechtschreibfehlern  )

Quelle : Ich
Bilder : Ebenfalls meine


----------



## The_Schroeder (22. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

Schöne News, die mich dazu veranlassen würde diese Karte nicht zukaufen 
Wie du sagtest ist der Kühler lauter, was mich nicht wundern würde da er ja eigendlich die kleinere Version kühlen soll, iwie den Kunden gegenüber dreist


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (22. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Schöne News, die mich dazu veranlassen würde diese Karte nicht zukaufen
> Wie du sagtest ist der Kühler lauter, was mich nicht wundern würde da er ja eigendlich die kleinere Version kühlen soll, iwie den Kunden gegenüber dreist



Das Problem liegt denke ich vor allem darin, das bei jedem Online Shop noch die Abbildung der alten Karte als Produktfoto drinnen ist, ein Bild von der Karte wie ich sie bekommen habe sucht man bisher vergebens.

Zudem wurde ich auch nicht darauf hingewiesen das die Karte einen anderen Kühler besitzt. So kauft man also die Karte im Glauben ein Referenz Modell zu kriegen. Im Endeffekt kriegt man aber eine Karte mit schlechterem Kühler (für den gleichen Preis). 

MFG


----------



## kuer (22. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt denke ich vor allem darin, das bei jedem Online Shop noch die Abbildung der alten Karte als Produktfoto drinnen ist, ein Bild von der Karte wie ich sie bekommen habe sucht man bisher vergebens.
> 
> Zudem wurde ich auch nicht darauf hingewiesen das die Karte einen anderen Kühler besitzt. So kauft man also die Karte im Glauben ein Referenz Modell zu kriegen. Im Endeffekt kriegt man aber eine Karte mit schlechterem Kühler (für den gleichen Preis).
> 
> MFG


 

Gute News. Ich habe nichts als Verbesserung zu zu steuern. Was die Rechtschreibung angeht, so halte ich besser den Mund .

Danke für die News  sehr interesant  und schicke Fotos. Meinen Respakt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

gut zu wissen - hast du vielleicht mal versucht den lüfter etwas zurückzuhalten? wenn die temperaturen ok sind, kann man ja ruhig die drehzahl runterstellen.


----------



## gpanda (22. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

Das Design ist ja mal sowas von daneben im Gegensatz zum Referenzdesign.


----------



## KILLTHIS (22. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

Interessant. Eigentlich sollte dies günstigere Preise bewirken, aber das ist schwer zu sagen - vielleicht auch eine bewusste Entscheidung, damit man zum PCS-Modell greift.


----------



## Trefoil80 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

Interessante News.

Ist ungefähr gleichzusetzen mit der GTX460 von Sparkle und später auch Point of View.
Heimlich, still und leise wurde das nVidia-Referenzdesign durch eine billige Eigenkühllösung ersetzt. Laut und ineffizient. Die Shops aktualisieren Ihre Fotos nur sehr langsam (habe einen entsprechenden Hinweis gegeben). Positiv hervorzuheben sind Alternate und Geizhals (jaja, ist kein Shop), negativ hervorzuheben ist Mindfactory, die trotz mehrmaligem Hinweis bis heute das falsche Foto der Sparkle GTX460 auf Ihrer Homepage haben.


----------



## facehugger (23. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

Gute News! Der Verbraucher wird wieder mal in die Irre geführt, wie so oft im Leben


----------



## Mr.Crossfire (26. November 2010)

*AW: Powercolor HD 6870 standardmäßig mit HD 6850 Kühler*

Ich muss hier was berichtigen:

Ich besitze so eine 6870, und der Kühler der 6850 hat nur 2 Heatpipes und der der 6870 hat 3 Heatpipes. 
Deswegen gehe ich davon aus das der Kühler etwas leistungsfähiger ist.

Das einzige was mir an der Karte nicht gefällt ist die defekte Lüftersteuerung, deswegen werde ich die Karte zurück schicken und eine Intakte Karte verlangen. 

MfG


----------

